# Virgin London triathlon 2013



## Part time cyclist (4 Oct 2012)

I have registered an interest to do next years virgin London tri any one else?


----------



## xxmimixx (4 Oct 2012)

I did both Sprint and Olympic (long story) this year and registered for next year Olympic too but not sure if I will go ahead, depending on the dates is going to run, as I quite fancy Scotland Coast to Coast and it may clash.


----------



## FatherCrowe (3 Jan 2013)

Just signed up for the Sprint for this year! First ever Tri!


----------



## chrishodges (7 Jan 2013)

I have also signed up for the olympic distance this year. first ever tri!


----------



## xxmimixx (14 Jan 2013)

Signed up for the Olympic and Scotland!


----------



## jai (25 Apr 2013)

me too - doing the sprint. Just realised I'm a hopeless swimmer...having intermediate lessons to help esp worried about open water, hope wetsuit will do the job


----------



## smutchin (30 Apr 2013)

I'm signed up for the Olympic distance.
I did my first ever tri last Sunday - Sevenoaks, a sprint with extended (8k) run. Loved every moment of it, it was a real blast. Beautiful day for it, lovely route (the run is through scenic Knole Park) and excellent organisation.
I suspect London won't be as pretty but I'm really looking forward to taking part in a major sporting event. Really do need to work on my swimming technique & fitness though - I lost more time to some of the leaders on the 400m swim than I lost on the 25km bike leg! That could translate into a very big deficit indeed over 1.5km...


----------



## Brent (15 Jun 2013)

I have


----------



## jai (21 Sep 2013)

been a while - lots going on but just wanted to confirm I completed mine, so happy and proud, want to do many more. Swim was toughest, scary


----------



## smutchin (23 Sep 2013)

Well done. Same here. The swim was horrible - not least because the water was so foul and unpleasantly warm.

Very pleased to have done it, but next triathlon I do, I'll look for one that's a bit more "scenic".


----------

